# my experience with Grizzly g0555Lx



## NormG

Sorry you have had this issue. But I am glad you posted this review. A good friend of mine has ordered one and due to being back ordered, it is due to ship first week of October. I will have to call him now. This is his first new lectric tool he has ever purchased.


----------



## bobkas

Not my experience, I've had mine about ten years and other than replacing guide bearings, which are maintenance items, I don't think I've had any problems. I have not tried using any blades smaller than 1/4 inch though. I have heard they changed plants maybe that's what is going on.


----------



## mikeber

Sorry to hear about your experience. I was also considering that bandsaw. In any case, if you have to cut small pieces with a 1/8" blade, maybe one of the 10" small bandsaws are more appropriate.


----------



## TheFridge

It should handle an 1/8 blade. I have one of the same models and I had to get a new guide post with my riser kit.

Luck of the draw with Chinese tools.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I bought the grizzly for my shop at school but it is not top flight quality. Tracking a setting guides are not easy to get right and keeping it set. Students could be some of my issues. I just bought a porter cable 14" from lowes and it turns out to be a great buy better than the grizzly.


----------



## ChipSawdust

> Luck of the draw with Chinese tools.
> 
> - TheFridge


Aint that the truth +5


----------



## ChipSawdust

> Sorry to hear about your experience. I was also considering that bandsaw. In any case, if you have to cut small pieces with a 1/8" blade, maybe one of the 10" small bandsaws are more appropriate.
> 
> - mikeber


I have the small Grizzly bandsaw and it works, but the fence is crap, so beware of that. Setup was easy, and you can't put more than a 3/8" blade on it either. I want a full size band saw but even though I have other Grizzly stuff, it's like TheFridge said, Chinese stuff is luck of the draw.


----------



## richardchaos

I have the same BS and the same issues. SET UP AT GRIZZLY is laughable! You have to mess with the NON CO-PLANNER! WHEELS. And its very very touchy! I mean a slight tiny adjustment will throw it off front or back!

I doubt its any BAD parts more like BAD adjusting if any at the factory!

Watch this guys advise and go from there!






ALSO I have used mine VERY LITTLE and the BEARINGS are already LOAD!

YES I agree with a lot of the others on here about its a crap shoot with these Chinese made tools BUT I thinK Grizzlys are all are in the Philippines.

ALSO with the smaller blades this is maddening. One should ALWAYS Take the pressure off the blade when not in use. AND when you do it will ALWAYS throw the blade off the wheels


----------



## PlanBWoodworks

I have the G0555LX. I had one of my lower guide bearings crack and Grizzly made the repair quick and easy. I found their customer service to be top notch. I am sorry for the issues that you are having, but have found that good blades make all the difference. I put a Timberwolf blade on, and haven't had a single issue since. I hope that you get the resolution that you need. I am very pleased with my machine, but as it is the first bandsaw that I have ever had, my experience is certainly limited. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rhett121

I have the same saw and had the same issues with setup and customer service. After all the shipping problems with my router extension wing and then the problems with this bandsaw I changed my mind on getting any more Grizzly tools. I was going to order a cabinet saw but I just can't be bothered to have to rebuild their crappy products.


----------



## WilsonLR

Well, to bring this up to 2022, I bought this BS after a great experience with a G0899 table saw. That was my first Grizzly. I love the TS so when it came time for a BS, the summer sale on the G0555LX made it a no brainer. I find the instructions to be excellent and produced to american standards even though both tools are made in Taiwan. Fit and finish was fine and I had to re-engineer nothing. The TS shipper lost a bag of hardware but Grizzly tech support sent out another right away.

I just finished assembly of the G0555LX yesterday and upon power-on, the thing screamed and shook. Tightening the V-belt handled the scream but the upper "computer balanced at the factory" cast iron wheel is clearly out of whack. Again, with a video and a photo, Grizzly says they'll send out replacement parts. TBD.

As for the design, I did struggle to square the table to the blade. There is one bolt on the trunnion you just cannot reach without tilting the table or removing it. Another shortcoming is that the space for one of the two handles used to tilt the table is very tight. There's just not enough room to get a good grip with these old paws and I am left to tightening it with finger strength.

I watched an Alex Snodgrass presentation on setting up 14" saws. I couldn't help but notice the Powermatic 14" was identical to the G0555LX except for the stand, extra large table, light and Carter Release. The rest of the saw body looked the same. I suppose it's the "made in the same factory to different specs" I hear all all the time. One point Snodgrass makes in videos about blades is that when he gets down to 1/4" or smaller, he switches the blade guides to a stabilizer. He explains why here: 




I was able to adjust the tension, guides and blade just fine. I did not switch out the eccentrics from the factory ones to the included alternates for 1/8". TBD


----------

